# Hello Furry Writers ^.^



## _Willow_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi! I'm just introducing myself to the writers thread since I am gonna writing storys and posting stuff soon!


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay.
You should post in this thread.


----------



## CannotWait (Jul 6, 2011)

It's great to introduce yourself, but this is not the right area.


----------

